# Is SATA IV 12GB/s on the horizon? Or is this merely a dream?



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 29, 2013)

Just curious about the current state of technology.


----------



## drdeathx (Mar 29, 2013)

What could use that amount of bandwidth?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 29, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> What could use that amount of bandwidth?



meee 

Ask yourself this: when graphics were transmitted at MB/s and not GB/s, people I am sure, asked the same thing, "What could use that amount of bandwidth?" and yet, we do!


----------



## Frick (Mar 29, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> meee
> 
> Ask yourself this: when graphics were transmitted at MB/s and not GB/s, people I am sure, asked the same thing, "What could use that amount of bandwidth?" and yet, we do!



It's storage. I'm sure you could use it for other stuff as well, but there we have PCI-E and possibly Thunderbolt.

Also, no you could not use that.

EDIT:

http://www.sata-io.org/technology/sataexpress.asp


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2013)

What uses that kind of bandwidth?

For every day real world uses I can't think of any. When boot up is under 10 seconds... do we even notice if it was 5. Most games are pretty quick in loading times with a fast ssd already, maybe if we had that kind of bandwidth developers would do something cool with it.

I bet people who work with very large files like videos and photos or just lots of files would find that much quite useful.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> What uses that kind of bandwidth?
> 
> For every day real world uses I can't think of any. When boot up is under 10 seconds... do we even notice if it was 5. Most games are pretty quick in loading times with a fast ssd already, maybe if we had that kind of bandwidth developers would do something cool with it.
> 
> I bet people who work with very large files like videos and photos or just lots of files would find that much quite useful.



you could transmit data to far away universes at many times the speed of light... kidding...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> you could transmit data to far away universes at many times the speed of light... kidding...



Need internet speeds for that to be easily accessible first. I only get 25mbps and have to pay an arm to get 50mbps.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> Need internet speeds for that to be easily accessible first. I only get 25mbps and have to pay an arm to get 50mbps.



BUT COMCAST IS INCREASING THE WORLD TO HAVE DOUBLE INTERNET SPEED [same cost!]!!!  Coming to a location near you this year! (Google it!)

Oh, and BTW we are talking about *SATA speeds*, as in, to copy to the HDD. Not internet connection. SATA speeds dictate how long, for example, it takes for you to copy one file from here to there. So double bandwidth would mean faster file access, copy and retrieval.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2013)

Why wouldn't it be on the horizon? Obviously its most likely in the works, but won't be for a long time till drives and motherboards hit the shelves supporting it.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> BUT COMCAST IS INCREASING THE WORLD TO HAVE DOUBLE INTERNET SPEED [same cost!]!!!  Coming to a location near you this year! (Google it!)
> 
> Oh, and BTW we are talking about *SATA speeds*, as in, to copy to the HDD. Not internet connection. SATA speeds dictate how long, for example, it takes for you to copy one file from here to there. So double bandwidth would mean faster file access, copy and retrieval.



Comcast does not service my area. You are the one who said transfer files from a far away university etc. I guess I should of seen the kidding.

Faster file access for the probably most geeks is satisfied by a fast ssd. 10 second start up times vs 5 second start up times is hardly noticeable. With current common file sizes it seems like more speeds has diminishing returns.

You said storage was your new hobby in your sale thread. You were also wondering when 12GB/s would come. What do you do that uses so much bandwidth?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Comcast does not service my area. You are the one who said transfer files from a far away university etc. I guess I should of seen the kidding.
> 
> Faster file access for the probably most geeks is satisfied by a fast ssd. 10 second start up times vs 5 second start up times is hardly noticeable. With current common file sizes it seems like more speeds has diminishing returns.
> 
> You said storage was your new hobby in your sale thread. You were also wondering when 12GB/s would come. What do you do that uses so much bandwidth?



"far away university"? maybe you are confused? I never said this nor would I...

What service do you have in your area?

12GB/s transfer speed, not download speed. So if I transfer say 5TB of data it goes a lot faster...


----------

